# Hello..



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

Just a quick post to say HI 

This is my first post here, I was on the now close Atlas forum, and been lokoing for a new place to lurk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Zug said:


> Just a quick post to say HI
> 
> This is my first post here, I was on the now close Atlas forum, and been lokoing for a new place to lurk



No lurking allowed here.

Hello.


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

hello


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Zug said:


> Just a quick post to say HI
> 
> This is my first post here, I was on the now close Atlas forum, and been lokoing for a new place to lurk



Why did they close it Zug?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Zug no lurking... Rant and rave like the rest of us nuts!


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

xrunner said:


> Why did they close it Zug?


There's a long letter on the front page of the forum, it's site online, just everything is locked so no new posts. But they say it was costing too much to run, something like $75K US$ a year. But i guess that the difference of a forum being run by a company vs. hobbyists.


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Zug no lurking... Rant and rave like the rest of us nuts!


OK, I'll work on it :laugh::cheeky4:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Zug, why is your site down?


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Zug, why is your site down?


My site? Just checked it and it's loading normally. It's the Atlas Forum that I was talking about closing down.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Hummmm must just have been me!
I am getting this.


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Hummmm must just have been me!


That is weird, it should do a masked redirect to 
http://www.kenttimm.com/kentsoftware/

I'll have to bash on it and see is I get any errors, I use SeaMonkey (same core software as Firefox) for a browser, not IE..


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's my computer...Checked it on my phone and I got right to it! 
My puter been doing some odd things with Internet stuff lately.
It even blocked me out of my own site, that I just had to move to a new server.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome Zug. I once tried to join the Atlas site but never succeeded. You'll have fun here. Cheers


----------



## rsed780 (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome Zug


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

NIMT said:


> It's my computer...Checked it on my phone and I got right to it!
> My puter been doing some odd things with Internet stuff lately.
> It even blocked me out of my own site, that I just had to move to a new server.


Computers are stupid, they do exactly what they're told.


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

Russell said:


> Welcome Zug. I once tried to join the Atlas site but never succeeded. You'll have fun here. Cheers


Yes, they hand validate, and I guess it takes a while.. probably part of the reason it was taking so much work for them to operate.

I've tried join another model RR forum recently, and I get a message saying they will email me when approved, and it never happens, tried twice now with that one. don't plan on bothering with a third..



THanks for all the welcomes guys.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome to the MTF Zug.  Good to see you here.:thumbsup:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Originally Posted by NIMT


> It's my computer...Checked it on my phone and I got right to it!
> My puter been doing some odd things with Internet stuff lately.
> It even blocked me out of my own site, that I just had to move to a new server.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Computers are stupid, they do exactly what they're told.


Maybe it's the operator?  :laugh:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Zug........Welcome aboard


----------

